
12 Lessons Learned While Marketing “The 4-Hour Body” - hboon
http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/blog/2011/03/10/12-lessons-learned-while-marketing-the-4-hour-body/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+timferriss+%28The+Blog+of+Author+Tim+Ferriss%29
======
idlewords
The big lesson here seems to be 'get someone else to do all the work',
including writing the lessons learned article.

~~~
hboon
It's persistent hustling. Great example of business development, making use of
leverage. It'd be interesting to see how big his 3rd title will be.

~~~
ljf
Exactly, say what you like about him or his books, but he's got me buying and
reading both times, held my interest all the way through and left me /feeling/
like I know more.

4HWW got me handing over work far far more, and really got me thinking about
how best to use my time to drive my projects forward.

4HB pointed out what I was doing wrong, and so far I've lost a stone and gone
from 22% BF to 18% in a month without exercise (yet).

Maybe not everything he says will be directly applicable to your day job, but
it's a great guide to selling books ;)

